# how do I get cd changer out without radio removal tool?



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

I couldn't find a picture. I beleive I'm pressing in a locking tab on far left but is that the only one holding it in place?


_Modified by derrickonline at 1:38 PM 4-29-2009_


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

Use any metal flat piece you can find. U need 2 one for each side. There's a vertical line in each side of the changer for you to slide them in. I used the metal part that comes on those archives folder, but u can use pocket knife, paper clips, etc. U get the idea. All u need is something to push the clips out the way so u can reach behind the changer and push out with your fingers. Also the stick that comes on nailclippers works, pretty much anything flat that fits inthose narrow vertical holes.


----------



## jeffvh (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: how do I get cd changer out without radio removal tool? (derrickonline)*

my CD changer came out using large paper clips on each side


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: how do I get cd changer out without radio removal tool? (derrickonline)*

I don't think it's possible without damaging the unit.
Just to give you an idea... these aren't axactly the same, but close:
http://www.geocities.com/exclu...s.jpg
The one in this picture might actually work:
http://www.mattcaron.net/proje...1.jpg
and you need two of these


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks but do you mean the right side of the cd changer or the right side of nav unit? I'm trying to figure out if they both come out to get the cd changer out.
That is a very narrow space between the two (ie the right side of the changer) maybe i'm making this too complicated I'm trying to be gentle


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: (derrickonline)*

I'm so not seeing this hole on the right side. Maybe it would be easier to take out the glove box and reach behind the unit ant unplug it? Now I have to figure out how to get glove box out without breaking it


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: how do I get cd changer out without radio removal tool? (jeffvh)*

This is frustrating still can't get this changer out anyone can you post a pic of where these clips are


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: how do I get cd changer out without radio removal tool? (derrickonline)*

Derrick, 
I will lend you my removal tools if you need them - will take USPS to mail them to MD and then you can just mail them back.
Let me know if you want to go this route.
I will also be able to post pics on Saturday (am not in CO at the moment).
Patrick


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: how do I get cd changer out without radio removal tool? (paddyh)*

Patrick:
Thank you, I appreciate the offer! I was so excited I didn't want to wait another day to install. But seeing as how I can't get this changer out, Ill just buy the tool. Who knows I'll probably need it another day anyway
Can anyone tell me where to buy the tool, is it the flat kind or the round kind?









_Modified by derrickonline at 5:15 AM 4-30-2009_
I just found this thread....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...12829
Talk about feeling stupid! The entire time I was stabbing the wrong part. I was FAR left and FAR right of the CD changer. No one said to stick it in the little hole under the LOAD button.










_Modified by derrickonline at 5:24 AM 4-30-2009_


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: how do I get cd changer out without radio removal tool? (derrickonline)*

sorry i figured you read the post lol. but now u see what I was talkin about


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: how do I get cd changer out without radio removal tool? (Reflect)*

Actually I need to work on my searching skills. I went to the TOC but couldn't find any relevant pics. I did a search to see where I could buy the tool, and then I found that thread with pictures o where I should be placing something flat. To think the entire time I was WAY off track stabbing up the wrong area. Thank you all for the help.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: how do I get cd changer out without radio removal tool? (derrickonline)*

one source for tool:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: how do I get cd changer out without radio removal tool? (derrickonline)*

Are you able to get the CD changer out? 
After you get the flat metal release "keys" into the slots, just pulling on them is probably not going to get the changer out--it fits tightly. Reach under the changer itself until you feel a slot on the casing with your finger, then push towards you while pulling on the "keys" will gradually loosen the changer. Once the changer loosens, it's no big deal to pull it out of its bracket and disconnect the cable. The whole process takes no more than 10 min. 
BTW, there is absolute no need to mess with the NAV unit.


_Modified by eurolok003 at 10:37 AM 4-30-2009_


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: how do I get cd changer out without radio removal tool? (eurolok003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derrickonline* »_I couldn't find a picture. I beleive I'm pressing in a locking tab on far left but is that the only one holding it in place?
_Modified by derrickonline at 1:38 PM 4-29-2009_

_Do these pictures help?_. Sorry they are so BIG!!, I'll get them resized in a few minutes.
*1. CD Changer in the Glove Compartment:*








*2. "Special Tool", I am pretty sure I got these at Best Buy when I did the radio removal in my Golf:*








*3. Disc Changer out see clip that needs to be released (on the right, that's what the "proper" removal tool is for):*








*4. The Cable in the rear of the CD Changer:*








*5: Plastic covers for removal of the Navigation Unit (remove these from both sides):*








*6: Allen Wrench (don't recall size, small enough to fit in the hole). Push lightly, the drive will come out towards you:*








*7. Ta-da, remove cables from rear of Navigation Unit:*








I don't know if those help Derrick, but I wanted to share. I've been through this twice now.. Going to be a 3rd time this summer. I am re-doing (re-routing) the: Sirius, iPod/iPhone, etc. It's just a lot of work, so I am not anxious to get started right away. 
Thanks!
- Adrian


_Modified by VWGlf00GL at 2:07 PM 4-30-2009_


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

Adrian! Where were you (and those pics) when I needed you (and those pics) yesterday!







I'm good to go now. I just finished it up in the parking lot at my job. EASY as pie! 
I followed Ricky's advice and used the hanging file folder metal slap thingys and it worked like a charm to pull the radio out. 
The only thing I can't get to work yet is the XM radio. I have the Audio OUT going from the XM radio, to the AUX IN on the DICE unit.


----------

